# American Tourist Stays Italy 90 days for 6 months



## Jenniferz (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm an Italo-Americana who fell in love with Bologna in July. I have a few questions for the short term stays in Italy and how this applies to Americans. 

I was in Bologna from July 14-29 for 15 days. I returned in October for 35 days. Total around 50 days in Italy.

I understand that as an American we can spend 90 days in a semester. I take it that a semester means 6 months. Is the 6 months from July 1 through December 31?

I am planning on returning to Bologna from February 1 through April 27 which puts me about 80 days. Would these 80 days now be considered under a new Semester? 

For later in the year in 2013, I will be researching visa opportunities or possible dual citizenship if my Father was not naturalized before I was born. However for the short term, I need to understand the rules on the 90 day stays for 6 months and are the 6 months divided by January- June and July through December.

Grazie tante....Jennifer


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's 90 days in a rolling 180 day period. Basically at any point in time count the number of days in country during the last 180. If you're under 90 then it's okay.


----------



## Jenniferz (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Nick for your reply. Basically that means then when I arrived in Bologna on July 14, then this is considered Day 1 of 180 days. So through January 14, I can spend 90 days in Italy without a visa. And, best to be a little under 90.

Grazie tante....if I can get my dual citizenship then that will be ideal. Looking into that as we speak.

Again, thanks so much. Jennifer


----------

